# my unidentified turtle and white tip sharks



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

heres a picture of my turtle and white tipped catfish-sharks...


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

kind of looks like a asian leaf turtle but i doubt it cuss the white strips on his neck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

stipeneck musk turtle guess
with that bad pic

and u know turtles need a basking spot and they will eat your fish









they can drown they are not fish 
do u know how hard it is for him to swim all the way to the top to get some air


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

If that turtle was found in the southeast, that's a stinkpot turtle. Aptly named, in my opinion. If you piss these guys off too much they'll make an awful smell.

They're very predatory, almost as much as a snapper... and almost just as mean. They're fully aquatic,. In fact, I've never seen them out of the water. I'd imagine your fish might start disappearing if you keep that guy for too long though


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure about that particular species, but most turtles can live in aquariums even with deep water. Just make sure you have a basking spot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gumby said:


> If that turtle was found in the southeast, that's a stinkpot turtle. Aptly named, in my opinion. If you piss these guys off too much they'll make an awful smell.
> 
> They're very predatory, almost as much as a snapper... and almost just as mean. They're fully aquatic,. In fact, I've never seen them out of the water. I'd imagine your fish might start disappearing if you keep that guy for too long though










they are not fully aqautic

i have 6








and they are found on the river banks in shallow water 
usaully only twice as deep as they are wide
and they do alot of basking


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i have 6 :rasp:
> and they are found on the river banks in shallow water
> usaully only twice as deep as they are wide
> and they do alot of basking


I agree. The ones I see in the wild are foraging in very shallow water where they can keep their feet on the bottom and still breach the surface to breath.

They are not really open-water turtles and will probably grow exhausted trying to keep reaching the surface without a basking/resting area.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i have 6 :rasp:
> ...


 Agreed :nod:


----------

